# Freebirth story



## NDH

Here's a link to the birth story from my amazing recent freebirth.


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/2383036-freebirth-jeremy-david.html


----------



## RaspberryK

That's amazing, congratulations xx


----------

